# Question on HR24 MRV installation



## oldlibmike (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi all,
I switched from Dish recently to a mrv setup with one hr24-100 DVD and 2 HD receivers. The installer connected my Ethernet cable to a wireless gizmo that communicates wirelessly with the hr24 instead of plugging the cable into the back of the hr24.

He claimed that connecting the Ethernet directly to the hr24 would interfere with void and my home network. My router is an apple time capsule.
He also suggested not connecting a phone line to the hr24 for the same reason.

All is working well but I am curious if the wireless thing is needed or not. Seems a bit kludgy!

Anyone know?

Thanks in advance,
mike


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

"oldlibmike" said:


> Hi all,
> I switched from Dish recently to a mrv setup with one hr24-100 DVD and 2 HD receivers. The installer connected my Ethernet cable to a wireless gizmo that communicates wirelessly with the hr24 instead of plugging the cable into the back of the hr24.
> 
> He claimed that connecting the Ethernet directly to the hr24 would interfere with void and my home network. My router is an apple time capsule.
> ...


Wired is better and does not void any waranties. Phone line is no problem either, though it's main function is caller ID on screen. I've never noticed any interference with the home network, though I don't throw large files around much


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Do NOT plug and ethernet cable into the back of the HR24. You will lose your MRV capability if you do so. The H/HR24 receivers can use DECA or ethernet, but not both. If an ethernet cable is plugged in, it disables DECA.

The wireless gizmo he installed is to connect the DECA cloud of your receivers to the Internet. Quick questions... do you not have an ethernet cable going from your router to this gizmo? Is there an ethernet cable going from a white little box or black box (which is connected to a coax) to this wireless gizmo?

As stated, the phone line will not affect anything with your warranty.

Oh and connecting the HR24 via ethernet does not void your warranty, however, DirecTV may not provide support to you anymore for your MRV.

- Merg


----------



## oldlibmike (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for the replies! Sounds like the gizmo is needed. I do have an ethernet cable between the gizmo and my router (apple time capsule).
I appreciate the explanation. The Ethernet in my case is only there for vod.

Not entirely sure what a deca is - I assume the coax network between the receivers and dvr for the mrv?


----------



## NewForceFiveFan (Apr 23, 2010)

The Merg said:


> Do NOT plug and ethernet cable into the back of the HR24. You will lose your MRV capability if you do so. The H/HR24 receivers can use DECA or ethernet, but not both. If an ethernet cable is plugged in, it disables DECA.
> 
> - Merg


Thanks for the info. I was actually just about to start a thread asking about this. I just ordered Verizon DSL service the other day to use with On Demand and for general internet use around the house. I've had MRV via an 8-port DECA since last May but didn't get around to ordering DSL at my parents house till this time.

Does DECA and MRV come back easily when the ethernet is unplugged from the HR24? Does the internet have to be active either through direct connection to HR24 via ethernet or via Cinema Connection Kit to watch items downloaded previously? I'm not sure how much I'll even use On Demand so losing MRV temporarily to try it out is not a problem.

I've only got the one HR24 (living room) and an H24 (kitchen) so I don't see a real need to get a professional install of a Cinema Connection Kit at this time if I can get away without it. Can On Demand be viewed on the H24 via MRV with a Cinema Connection Kit? The D* website only mentions an HD-DVR is required but doesn't mention if mrv provides that functionality to regular HD receivers


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

oldlibmike said:


> Thanks for the replies! Sounds like the gizmo is needed. I do have an ethernet cable between the gizmo and my router (apple time capsule).
> I appreciate the explanation. The Ethernet in my case is only there for vod.
> 
> Not entirely sure what a deca is - I assume the coax network between the receivers and dvr for the mrv?


Um, this little gizmo.. You say it has a Ethernet cable going to your router.. by chance does it have a coax cable connected to it as well?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

NewForceFiveFan said:


> Thanks for the info. I was actually just about to start a thread asking about this. I just ordered Verizon DSL service the other day to use with On Demand and for general internet use around the house. I've had MRV via an 8-port DECA since last May but didn't get around to ordering DSL at my parents house till this time.
> 
> Does DECA and MRV come back easily when the ethernet is unplugged from the HR24? Does the internet have to be active either through direct connection to HR24 via ethernet or via Cinema Connection Kit to watch items downloaded previously? I'm not sure how much I'll even use On Demand so losing MRV temporarily to try it out is not a problem.
> 
> I've only got the one HR24 (living room) and an H24 (kitchen) so I don't see a real need to get a professional install of a Cinema Connection Kit at this time if I can get away without it. Can On Demand be viewed on the H24 via MRV with a Cinema Connection Kit? The D* website only mentions an HD-DVR is required but doesn't mention if mrv provides that functionality to regular HD receivers


You don;lt want to switch back and forth, at minimum it will require rebooting the receiver every time you switch between the two..

Do you know how yoru system is currently wired? Do you have a cable coming from the dish and going to a spliter? And how many ways is the splitter?

Basically you hook up the ICK by plugging an Ethernet cable from your router into it, as well as a coax cable that hooks into a splitter somewhere in the system.


----------

